# DGI IS BACK UP



## danielsumner (Jul 21, 2009)

Well it looks like we are backup after the big move. Everything didn't migrate as it should have but we didn't lose any important stuff, everything will get back up and going like normal when I find time to work on it. We didn't lose any of the threads, posts or "Thank the Good Lord" Goat Keeping 101. We will have some changes coming when I get time. For now let's pray and hope it stays this way.

Daniel


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Forum Backup*

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.... dance:

I was suffering from DGI Withdrawal Syndrome! :biggrin


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Forum Backup*

Thank You for all the hard work. 
As an IT guy myself I know what you have been doing the past few days and I really appreciate it as do 100's more wanting their "fix"


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for working so hard. I missed DGI so much! I check in about five times a day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Daniel


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Daniel for all your hard work and getting us back up so quickly!! You are very much appreciated! 
I'd also like to say thank you to Sondra & Vicki- 

Hopefully the hard part is over 

Lynn


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your hard work upgrading and keeping this site going!

Ya'll had me scared. I hadn't been on because I wasn't feeling well and only did chores and went to work. The rest of the time i was sleeping. So, imagine my shock when suddenly there was no DGI! AGH! :nooo :nooo 

I am sooooooo glad it's back up and running and no info was lost. This new format will take some getting used to though. :? :help2


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

O My Gosh!!! I so needed a "fix"! What a kidding season this has been. I had two sets of preemies, had to pull for the first time, and I have a girl with milk fever. I have had a chance this year to use a lot of what I have read from all of you in the past few years - thank you! And I'm having a doe year!!! I am so happy to have the forum back! I missed you guys!

Anne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You all have to know that Daniel has worked hours and hours on this for us all. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you very much Daniel! :biggrin


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Your hard work is very much appreciated by many; thanks Daniel!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Kudos to You, Daniel!!! Great Job, Thank you!!!


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for everybody's hard work to get the forum back up. Although I'm new, I was so thrilled to come here and talk goats without anyone rolling their eyes or telling me to shut up about the goats already... and I sure missed those few days it was down. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

A VERY SINCERE :handclap ..... THANK YOU , DANIEL !!!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you so much Daniel!


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you SOOO much Daniel!!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Thank you so very much for all your hard work Daniel. I'm very thankful that DGI is back up.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you for all of your hard work Daniel! I don't think I quite realized just how often I came here for information until I wasn't able to come here. Thank you so much for saving DGI!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

A sincere thankyou.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Daniel!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

thank you for all your hardwork!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you, Daniel!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Loden Farms (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you so much Daniel! I sooooo needed my "fix"! Awesome Job and very much appreciated


----------



## KozaGirl (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for your dedication!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you so much, Daniel! You're a good man.

I, too, suffered withdrawal. It was awful! Glad DGI is back!!!


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you Daniel!! All your hard work is very much appreciated!!


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh Thank You Thank You Thank You! I could just kiss you for restoring beloved DGI.

I will just cling to the forum instead, though, so you're safe.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you Thank you very much Daniel!
I was so sad not having DGI :sniffle
Fran


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Daniel and everyone else involved! DGI is a wealth of information and a handy reference.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Daniel for all the hours put in to get the site back up and running! Didn't realize how often I came here to double check info until it was gone. Definately going to print out some pages from the site to keep on hand just in case....


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

hooray!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you so much Daniel! We all appreciate all the hard work you've done. I was going through DGI withdrawl, can't believe how cut off I felt!


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you Daniel and everyone! I feel so blessed to have this information as a resource!

Vicki in NC


----------



## teddybear (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for all of your work. I missed reading the forum while it was down.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Thanx alot Daniel! I was also having major DGI withdrawals.  But had plenty to do to keep me busy so I guess I survived. 

I DO greatly appreciate the info and knowledge that is to be gleaned here. Thanx everyone!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you to Daniel and everyone that works behind the scenes to keep DGI running!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Daniel, and everyone else. I'm Sure this is the worst possible time for DGI to have been down with so many struggling through first time Kiddings, and other birth related problems, and new kid drama.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

dance:
YES, YES, YES!!!!! *DGI is back up!!!!!!!*
Thank you so very much for your hard work and dedication Daniel, Vicki, and others. 
Do you have any idea how many depend on this forum for support, education, and encouragement?!
Without this forum and all the help that others give I wouldn't have made it through my first year with dairy goats.
THANK YOU AGAIN!
Linda


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My goats and I are very thankful!


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you so much! I've definitely missed it here. I've had to take a step back from our goats and let the "men" take care of things for awhile and being able to share on here has helped me through it. 

THANKS!


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for allyour hard work!!!


----------



## Shar Kay (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your hard work! It is so appreciated.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for your hard work!!!


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

SherrieC said:


> Thank you Daniel, and everyone else. I'm Sure this is the worst possible time for DGI to have been down with so many struggling through first time Kiddings, and other birth related problems, and new kid drama.


Boy, howdy! You have no idea. As soon as the forum went down, my mentor/best friend had a first freshener kid with a huge doe that was stuck, stuck stuck. I happened to pull up in the driveway just as she was about to give up on the baby and helped pull it. Everything turned out fine---but no forum to worridly post to! 
Then two days later, my first freshener from the same farm kidded with, guess what?--a stuck buck. Fortunately, my first experience was good, and this turned out like an instant replay, but of course, no forum to worridly post to....
I am so thankful to everyone on here who has ever posted questions or answers, to all the people who maintain this forum and to the people who made sure it got to live on! Had I not spent so many hours reading before these two kiddings, I may not have known or had the courage to just jump in and fix the problem with these two does. 
I'll be sending my donation very soon! (and printing off goatkeeping 101 just in case!)


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Now I see the old interface is back. I was just getting used to the new one! What happened?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for getting our forum online. I found myself searching google's dgi cache. There was like a hole in my life lol


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Daniel you are a darlin with a capital D!
I am limiting my computer time so as to facilitate old age and decreasing capability but SO happy that you have managed to restore the ONLY great source of goat info all in one place!
Love and hugs to all of you goat folk.
Miss you honestly.
But it is on purpose!
Lee


----------

